# truck drivers



## ray humphrey (Mar 4, 2014)

hi I'm thinking about coming to Canada to work as a truck driver I was looking for some feed back weather its good or bad and what the lifestyle is like also thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you any idea how large is Canada? It is the world's second largest country and covers six time zones. Where do you intend to settle? The country's weather goes from English like to Arctic like and everything in between. Lifestyles, like weather, varies in different parts of the country but Canada has one of the most stable economies and political systems in the world.


----------



## ray humphrey (Mar 4, 2014)

no I didn't and I didn't realise it was 6 times zones was thinking of the B C area but waiting for some information to come trough from a company in cornwal about the job thanks for the info


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you get a visa to live in Canada as a truck driver?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


_shel said:


> Can you get a visa to live in Canada as a truck driver?


1- If OP finds an employer willing to sponsor him, then yes, he could get a work permit (work-visa). Mind you there's a bit of a process to follow.

2- Certain Provinces (States in other countries) even offer options to nominate this line of work/ candidates for permanent residence. http://www.albertacanada.com/files/albertacanada/DC_EmpDSS_HHTMay_17.pdf

The Province I'm living (Alberta) is loaded with truckers (Lorry drivers) from the UK.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ray humphrey (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks jrge


----------

